# print cmd - duplex printing



## pateld1179 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there,

Hope someone can help me out.

My dept uses a bunch of prewritten batch files that execute various procs, but at the end, it prints out log files by opening up Notepad and the /p command.

I am wondering if I can keep the same commands, but add an option to duplex print?

Is that even possible thru the print cmd?

Any ideas\suggestions are welcome!!

Thanks!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Set the option on the printer to default to duplex.


----------



## pateld1179 (Aug 8, 2008)

Except I don't want everything to duplex - just those logs generated from the batch file get get printed...


----------

